# Dry nose



## melissaw140 (Jul 16, 2005)

We feed our dog with a plastic bowl. I know we should get him a metal bowl but have not done so as of yet. The top of his nose is very dry and wanted to see what would be a good thing that I can put on there to soothe and to moisten it up. He is not in pain or anything, but it is just dry and getting a little crusty.

Thank you.


----------



## VonHaydenSheps (Aug 7, 2006)

Stainless Steel - is what you should use. There are SS (stainless steel) and metal - Much different. 

Sometimes in the winter our dogs noses will get dry from our fireplaces/heat. We use something called "Aquaphor"
Its a skin protectant that really moisten's the area being treated. 
Our vet said it was fine to use. You can also use anything like: Chap Stick or Vaseline.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

you can use vitamin e gelcap, prick a hole in it, squeeze out the liquid and apply it to your dogs nose.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

bag balm?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

If the problem persists...you may want to rule out discoid lupus.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Solaray (soy based) and Country Life (wheat based) both sell a good liquid vitamin E product. You might even try some vitamin E internally (with mixed tocopherols).

In the health section there is a discussion now on crusty noses -- maybe something similar is happening with your dog?


----------

